# Preseason Game 5 & 6 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(3-2)/(4-2)*

When/Where: Game 5
*Tuesday, October 23, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*

When/Where: Game 6
*Wednesday, October 24, 7:00 p.m. CST*
*FedEx Forum*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Lowry / Miller / Gay / Gasol / Milicic*



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I want to see Scola vs Gasol :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea that's a pretty interesting match up watch those 2 Euros go with their floppy hair.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, we might as well start playing our full rotation. I think what needs to be figured out is who gets our minutes off the bench. There's just not enough minutes for James/Head/Francis/Bonzi to go around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Well, we might as well start playing our full rotation. I think what needs to be figured out is who gets our minutes off the bench. There's just not enough minutes for James/Head/Francis/Bonzi to go around.


Bonzi will probably slide to the 3, and we'll run with a small lineup. But one of Francis and Head will be on the bench a lot.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Francis hasn't impressed me as much as the other guys in the preseason. I think Luther needs to be out on the court when Yao is out there.

Steve needs to be out on the court with the second/third units because he has to have the ball to be effective. Steve should play with Scola and Deke in the lineup rebounding for him.

Mike and Steve don't mesh well when they are on the court at the same time. Mike likes to shoot it and he can't do that while Steve is holding the ball.

It will be interesting to see if Steve holds true to all these things he is saying about team and not worrying about PT. He probably said it thinking he was not going to be the odd man out but chances are, he might be.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Francis hasn't impressed me as much as the other guys in the preseason. I think Luther needs to be out on the court when Yao is out there.
> 
> Steve needs to be out on the court with the second/third units because he has to have the ball to be effective. Steve should play with Scola and Deke in the lineup rebounding for him.
> 
> ...




i agree about steve he hasn't impress me either


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

anyone have a link to the game? where is kisstherim when you need him :groucho:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao doesn't seem to be as effective in Adelman's offense.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Revenge of The Swift


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sometimes I forget that Gay and Swift were once Houston Rockets

Mike James reminding everyone why he's a needed addition to the team. As much as a ballhog that he is, we need that scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is the man...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Former Rocket killed us, what a loooong shot

Jacobson


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Overtime!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sweet. Just got home. So I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who got the start at point tonight btw? Luther?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

How many jokes has Clyde made tonight that only he laughed at?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Stevie finally showing me something.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Who got the start at point tonight btw? Luther?


James got the nod tonight. He scored 15 of 19 points in the first quarter. He was on fire.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I noticed Rafer didn't play one minute tonight. I wonder if somethings up as far as deals.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

double overtime game in preseason? Can't remember the last time I've seen that happen...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I noticed Rafer didn't play one minute tonight. I wonder if somethings up as far as deals.


I doubt it. Its probably just to give more playing time to James/Head/Francis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is kicking ***. man its nice to see this kid. I really don't know who to cut


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I noticed Rafer didn't play one minute tonight. I wonder if somethings up as far as deals.


Out with a thigh bruise. Will play tomorrow in Memphis.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther's having quite a game as well. 5-7 shooting for 14pts, 7assts, and only 1TO. Go Luther!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

the minute I applaude him he misses a 3 and turns it over twice on the next 3 posessions. 

Tie game again, triple OT???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ah cant' believe we lost that game! Grizz finish with an 8-0 run.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well, I think Rick is trying different rotation. The team needs be adjusted for the season anyway.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well our 4th quarter and both OT line up was, Francis, Landry, Hayes, Novak, and Head


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow Double OT. I was listening to Audio League Pass at school and heard the Jacobsen 3. Haha former Rocket kills us again in pre-season (Ryan Bowen being the one in the Hornets game)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DAMN three players who held contracts with the ROckets blew us away.

Pau didnt even play...........

Lowry is talented. He would fit so well into the ROckets structure.

Hoping Steve from 5 seasons back reappears soon.

Also Head seemed to have stamped a mark on the back up SG/SF position. Despite the 3TOs.

4 TOs by both Scola & Wells?????

Landry shouldnt be cut.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I always miss the good stuff. Sounds like a good game. It's shame we lost. We'll win the next game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It was a fun game to watch... even though I was thinking throughout the whole over time fiasco that some injury was going to happen to Chuck or Stevie in a pointless pre-season game.

Landry did well for himself and played within the system, something Snyder better figure out how to do in tonights game or he's toast.

Even Steve Novak looked good on the offensive end... though he lost a couple of rotations defensively and let Jacobsen shoot the 3 that tied the game for the second OT. But he didn't look lost, which is a huge improvement over last year.

It will be curious to see how many minutes Reed, Butler, Snyder and Brooks get tonight. I would imagine tryouts are about over.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know it is the preseason but, I hope the rockets show some pride and come out and lock down Landry this game.

I'm glad Rafer will be out on the court tonight. He should play some decent "D" on the youngster.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I know it is the preseason but, I hope the rockets show some pride and come out and lock down Landry this game.
> 
> I'm glad Rafer will be out on the court tonight. He should play some decent "D" on the youngster.



Do you mean Lowry? Or Gay? Landry's on our team


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Time for a rest*
> 
> Center *Yao Ming* and forward *Shane Battier* are the only Rockets players to have started every preseason game. That could be about to change.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Do you mean Lowry? Or Gay? Landry's on our team


My bad, Lowry. I sure hope the rockets don't lock down their own boy.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, does anyone have the link for Sopcast on this game?

P2P NBA doesn't have a link for it...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

94-90 MEM with 16 sec to go

Everyone played except Yao, T-Mac, Francis and Butler.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brooks with a terrible shooting night. I'd think he was eager to prove himself heading into the season, and blew it 

Landry looks solid again. He's making the decision for the last cut a lot harder...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Two losses to a below strength Memphis............

Anyways
is there a reason Butler didnt figure in either game is he injured???????


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe we're cutting him. Landry looking nice. Are we all Carl Landry lovers now?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like the Rockets had a rough night. Snyder 4-11 and Brooks 3-16? I think these two guys are trying to hard. Landry isn't doing to bad. It seems like he is proving why he can be just as good as Harris.

Why isn't Sura released yet?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Why isn't Sura released yet?


They will hold on to him until the last possible second and try to include him in a trade if they can before having to release him out right.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know about you, but I think Yao doesn't look too comfortable in this new system. It will be a rough first half of the season.


----------

